# Pretty Nice Carving Gouges



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

I was looking into buying those gouges also. It looks like your recommendation will push me over the edge & I'll have to buy them. Thanks!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Been looking for something like this for awhile, nice review, thanks!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hi eric
sounds like you are getting to it there

good to see you

what you makin' ?


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi David.
I just want to try & embellish some projects when I make them, with maybe a few accents.

very, very basic carving…lol


----------

